
Decentralized Mayhem – Do we know what we're building? - onesitewebsite
https://medium.com/@fvsegarra/decentralized-mayhem-fa463ebe4a1a
======
sharemywin
You missed a major point decentralized doesn't mean relatively evenly
distributed.

[https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/1-bitcoin-community-
controls...](https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/1-bitcoin-community-
controls-99-bitcoin-wealth/)

Nor can you guarantee it because it's hard to prove an individual.

------
sharemywin
What scares the shit out of me is some crypto funded decentralized AI. And the
first use case seems pretty straight forward. Start with visual search.

~~~
sharemywin
actually a better use case would be some kind of crypto trading app.

